# Never been so embarrased in my life!



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Had to go and get some checks downtown yesterday and I was really stressed about having to go there and get off the bus 'cause washrooms are usually nasty and not very accessible there.







I took my Dicetel and some immodium in the morning but I think they didn't mix well on an empty stomach and that I didn't take them w/ enough water. The combined effect of that plus the major panic I was in kinda made me really really sick. I threw up in a trash bin in the middle of the sidewalk.







I also had to find somewhere else to sit down 'cause I was hyperventilating (sp?) and felt like I was gonna pass out. Not one of my prouder moments...let me tell you!







I'm feeling mostly better today but the sick feeling is still kind of there but I think its just 'cause I'm nervous about going out tonight for dinner w/ my bf. Afraid I'm gonna disgrace myself again.







Man, out of all the times that I've gone out I've always been afraid of having D in public...never being sick...Guess I have something new to worry about now. ACK!Happy Valentines day tho everyone!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Aw, Kestrel - {{{Hugs}}} - I'm so sorry you had such a humiliating day today. IBS does that a lot, huh? Gah - I totally feel your pain. Just try to remember that the reason you felt sick might have been because of a hasty mix of meds and probably won't happen again as long as you keep them within distance of one another. I hope you start to feel back to normal very soon! Until then, know you're in my thoughts and prayers 







Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, that's so harsh, but remember that everyone has had an embarrassing moment in public, and that most people would've felt worried for you - i doubt they would have laughed *hug*I threw up while i was travelling on a bus...all over the floor and myself *eek* This was years ago, and it was because i had a severe migraine, but it was still really humiliating, so i know how you felt.I'm sure it was probably the bad mix of drugs, and the added anxiety x hope the meal with your boyfriend went okay and that you had some fun xtake care


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

HOw awful Kestrel! And on Valentines day! The throwing up was probably justbecause you didn't take your meds with enough water. Don't panic!A friend of mine is a medical student and one christmas he stayed at a friends house and started feeling sick, possibly with food poisening or something. Was really ill, from both ends as his friend house. The next day he had to get home on the train. He started feeling sick again. He only had one stop to go, and thought he would make it. But no, he was sick all over the floor of the train. Everyone on it thought he was just a drunk. Poor guy was so ill!Everyone does it.Try not to worry.


----------

